# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Visa & Hộ Chiếu >  Làm hộ chiếu nhanh 2014 tại Hà Nội uy tín

## ngocty

*Visa Ngọc Tú* xin gửi tới quý khách hàng *báo giá làm hộ chiếu nhanh  tại Hà Nội :* 
 Hộ chiếu nhanh  1 ngày làm việc (Nay nộp mai lấy ): 2.500.000 VNĐ .
 Hộ chiếu nhanh 2 ngày làm việc : 2.200.000 VNĐ .
 Hộ chiếu nhanh 3 ngày : 1.800.000 VNĐ
 Hộ chiếu nhanh 4 ngày : 1.600.000 VNĐ .
 Hộ chiếu nhanh 5 ngày : 1.200.000 VNĐ .
 Lưu ý : Phí trên chưa bao gồm 200.000 VNĐ lệ phí nộp cho nhà nước .
 Giá áp dụng cho khu vực Hà Nội . Giá thay đổi theo từng thời điểm nên  quý khách vui lòng liên lạc trước để được tư vấn trực tiếp .
*Thủ tục bao gồm :*
 1 . Chứng minh thư gốc còn hạn  (không rách nát, không ép lụa ).
 2. Tờ khai làm hộ chiếu ( Tờ X01 ).
 3 . 4 ảnh 4×6 phông nền trắng (Ảnh mới chụp )
 Trẻ em có thể làm riêng hoặc làm cùng cha mẹ, tờ khai cần có dấu xác  nhận của công an phường và bản sao khai sinh – cha (mẹ) đi làm hộ mang  theo chứng minh thư gốc.
*Hộ chiếu ngoại tỉnh* : Quý khách không mang hộ khẩu  Hà Nội muốn xin làm hộ chiếu tại Hà Nội phải có thẻ tạm trú KT3 hoặc  liên lạc lại văn phòng để được tư vấn .
*MỌI CHI TIẾT XIN LIÊN HỆ*
*Công ty TNHH công nghệ và dịch vụ Ngọc Tú*
*Địa chỉ GD : Số 58 Ngõ 120 Trần Cung , Từ Liêm Hà Nội.*
*Ms Hương : 0973 10 93 88*
*Yahoo: visa_ngoctu*
*Email: info[@]dichvuvisanhanh.com*

----------


## huong_vn

Hộ chiếu hiện tại có vẻ nhỉnh giá hơn so với đợt trước bác nhỉ, Chúc bác đắt hàng nhé

----------


## ngocty

Gia hạn visa Việt Nam cho người nước ngoài , duyệt công văn xin visa vào Việt Nam

----------


## ngocty

*Lệ phí xin visa nhập cảnh vào Việt Nam* :
Duyệt visa du lịch 1 tháng 1 lần nhận tại sân bay : 10 USD
Duyệt visa 3 tháng 1 lần nhận tại sân bay : 15 USD
Duyệt visa 3 tháng nhiều lần tại sân bay : 25 USD
*Công văn duyệt visa nhận tại sứ quán:*
Duyệt visa di lịch 1 tháng 1 lần nhận tại sư quán VN tại nước ngoài : 13 USD.
Duyệt visa 3 tháng 1 lần nhận tại sư quán VN tại nước ngoài : 28 USD.
Duyệt visa 3 tháng nhiều lần nhận tại sân bay : 35 USD.

*MỌI CHI TIẾT XIN LIÊN HỆ
Công ty TNHH công nghệ và dịch vụ Ngọc Tú
Địa chỉ GD : Số 58 Ngõ 120 Trần Cung , Từ Liêm Hà Nội.
Ms Hương : 0973 10 93 88
Yahoo: visa_ngoctu
Email: info[@]dichvuvisanhanh.com*

----------

